# Lectures on Owen's, "The Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer"



## dannyhyde (Aug 2, 2009)

This Fall I will begin lecturing through John Owen's, "A Discourse of the Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer" (_Works_, vol. 4, pp. 235–350.) at our congregational "Wednesday Study in Theology." If you live in the area or if you would like to listen in via the recordings, see our website.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a reminder if you live in the area that tomorrow night, September 2nd, I begin a class on Owen's, _Discourse of the Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer_.

If you are interested in the audio I will make an announcement afterwards.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 3, 2009)

Lecture #1, "Who Was John Owen and Why Is He _(Still) _ Important," is now available at SermonAudio: SermonAudio.com - Oceanside United Reformed Church


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 22, 2009)

Lecture #2 (in two parts) on the Preface to "A Discourse of the Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer," in which Owen lays out the Purpose, Principles, Problems, and Practice, is now available here.


----------



## charliejunfan (Sep 22, 2009)

Woooooo! John Owen!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Pastor,

I am going to listen to them this week.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 22, 2009)

Lectures #3 (Owen's Exposition of Zechariah 12:10) and #4 (Owen's Exposition of Galatians 4:6) are now online here.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 5, 2009)

Lecture #5 on Owen's exposition of Romans 8:26 is now available along with an outline here.


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Danny, I'm listening to your first sermon and it's great. I also found an abridged version of the Death of Christ and Mortification of Sin, and I ordered them. I know this may be a cop out but I really have a hard time reading Owen. This with your sermons will help. God bless.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 6, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> Thanks Danny, I'm listening to your first sermon and it's great. I also found an abridged version of the Death of Christ and Mortification of Sin, and I ordered them. I know this may be a cop out but I really have a hard time reading Owen. This with your sermons will help. God bless.



Hi Rick,

I appreciate that. If you go to my website and search under "John Owen" you can find all the .pdf outlines of my lectures through Owen's work. He is challenging at times, but it helps to read him aloud and to outline his argument for quick reference, as I have tried to do.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 19, 2009)

Lecture #6, "The Matter of Prayer," in now available.


----------

